# Wrist Braces?



## QT Melon (Apr 28, 2008)

I was just curious if anyone has problems drawing and if there were wrist braces out there that would help artists out?

Thank you :3


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2008)

I've never heard of anything like that, but you have to use your wrist so much when drawing small things that I don't see how that would be useful at all. Is the problem with your hand shaking too much, or what?


----------



## QT Melon (Apr 28, 2008)

Mmm... no sir, I'm describing a problem that it seems this article has more useful information. 

http://www.myamericanartist.com/2006/08/when_it_hurts_t.html

Thank you for your response nonetheless :3 I guess I'll have to check with my doctor then.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 28, 2008)

QT Melon said:


> Mmm... no sir, I'm describing a problem that it seems this article has more useful information.
> 
> http://www.myamericanartist.com/2006/08/when_it_hurts_t.html
> 
> Thank you for your response nonetheless :3 I guess I'll have to check with my doctor then.



Oh, repetitive strain/motion injuries. Yeah, the general demographic on this site is 12-30 years old so you won't find too many people who can give you very good advice about that. Sorry I couldn't help more, but a doctor would definitely be able to answer any questions that you might have.


----------



## Undying Song (Apr 28, 2008)

Mmm, I had some serious wrist issues a few months ago.. I just got a nice pair of wrist braces (for both wrists) from my local pharmacy.

They helped quite a bit. I don't have any wrists issues at the moment. *knocks on wood, of course..*


----------



## Silverblue_the_Gothbunny (Apr 30, 2008)

I also use a set of wrist braces from a pharmacy.  They're held in place with velcro.  I have other friends who have similar, and they do seem to do the job.


----------



## Nocturne (Apr 30, 2008)

You can find a wrist brace at most drug stores.  Shouldn't hurt your drawing too much; they are designed to let you move also.


----------

